# Please keep my friend Gary in your prayers...



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

He had a most horrific experience this morning. He had driven to Anchorage over the weekend to get some rare parts for a car he is rebuilding. He took his Siberian husky, Toby with him to try and acclimate him to the world. Toby is rather skittish and bolts at any sound. Gary went to a junkyard as he was getting ready to head back to Fairbanks this morning to see if he could find a radio for his truck. As he was pulling into the JY, a big truck came by with its Jake roaring. Toby slipped the collar he was wearing, and bailed out of the truck, and went streaking out through the junkyard. Gary went after him, and soon found Toby writhing on the ground by a old car body. He picked him up and checked him over, but there were no obvious injuries, save a tiny blood spot by his right eye, which was swelled shut. So Gary loaded up Toby, and headed for the nearest vet, during which Toby twitched and jerked the whole way. At the vets office, they did an xray, and saw a most horrible thing hidden by the swelled eye, and bit of blood. Toby had impaled himself with one of those long steel car antennas, and it had gone through his eye socket and into his brain. The antenna had snapped off right under the skin, behind his eyeball. They took him into surgery, where they have been working on him for the last 10 hours trying to get the antenna out, but the end of the antenna is jagged, and it is causing several mini-strokes. Gary just called me about 20 minutes ago to tell me Toby is not going to make it. He was crying, and I could make out little that he was saying. Such a freak, freak accident.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

OMG! Sending prayers and love right now from the Dimock pack!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

They're in my thought.Sorry to hear of such a horrific accident.You just never know how long we're all here for, that's for sure..


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Gary, if some of you remember was the one who helped me when I was looking for, and found Heidi's body last winter.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh... (( hugs for Gary )) and for Toby. Working for a Vet we had a strange experience like that. A couple were hiking on the Appalachian trail and their German Pointer was running thru brush and hit a broken branch just under his leg and ran over a foot of it into his chest. all that showed was 1" of wood and a bit of blood.

Wishing peace and open trails as lead dog to Toby... and healing to your friend... nobody could ever have expected something like this to prevent it happening.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I remember, which is why this is hitting me hard. He kept us posted....
Jess


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

OMG I can hardly believe that. Poor Toby- poor Gary. He must feel terribly guilty knowing he bought Toby along. PLease tell him not to feel guilty, he did the right thing for his Toby and sometimes terrible things happen.


RIP dear Toby and many hugs to Gary.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Actually, that was my Minnesota friend Jonathan who was keeping you posted, Gary was actually out there with me, both in the airplane, and when we actually pulled Heidi out of the ice.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh Richard, this is so terrible... What a strange, strange thing to happen. I'm hoping that maybe a miracle will happen... My thoughts and prayers are with them both...


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm embarssed. But I rememebered the name...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

thoughts and prayers are with you and Gary 
Toby pull thru


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcthoughts and prayers are with you and Gary
> Toby pull thru


There is nothing more the vet can do. The damage is too great. They are going to keep Toby stable until Gary can get there and be with him. I wish I was there.........


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, how awful. I'm so sorry for your friend.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Prayers and hugs this way to your friend


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your friend Gary. What a bizzare and terrible accident. I'll be thinking of them both.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Toby is at the Bridge now. Gary was able to hold him as the vet put him to sleep. He will be heading home to Fairbanks in the next few minutes. I hope he will be alright. It is a long drive, 355 miles, and he has been under terrible stress all day. I told him to stay and get a motel, but he does not want to.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Sometimes you can find peace on the long drives.
I have.
Sending loving thoughts to Gary tonight. May he find his peace.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry for the horrific day and terrible loss your friend had today. I know you will be there to let him talk it out - and you will be a good listener.

RIP, dear Toby and all my warmest thoughts, Gary.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What a horrible experience. How tragic.









Best wishes to your friend Gary and safe travels. I'm sure Toby will watch over him.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I am so concerned about him. He did not really sound in shape to drive. This is not the first husky he has lost to a horrific accident. Some years ago, he and his wife(now ex-wife) were in Florida with another husky. He did the same thing, bolted and tried to cross I-75 during rush hour. He nearly made it across, but then he panicked and turned to head back. Gary could do nothing, but watch him get hit repeatedly and mangled by traffic as it could not stop. I will try to talk him into getting a GSD when he gets back.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

What a horrible freak accident! At least the vet tried. 
I feel bad for your friend. I don't like the idea of him driving, either.








Toby


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

My heart goes out to Gary. May Toby rest in peace and run free where he is now. I am so very sorry. May time heal Gary's hurting heart, and may he find in time a sense peace, too.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Gary made it back to Fairbanks early this morning. I told him not to go home, but rather come and crash in the Southwind. He is asleep right now as I am getting ready to go to work. We will go off somewhere later, eat, talk, let him get it all out. Poor guy, yesterday was the 1st day of a month long vacation. What a way to start it off.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

This is very sad!! Prayers and blessings for Gary. RIP Toby.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi, to you all, I am Rich's friend Gary. I just read all your wonderful letters to me and my dog Toby. What Rich told was pretty much happened, I don't need to add anything. I am still in horrible pain from the loss. Rich is going to let me stay with him for a couple days, I just can't face my empty house alone. I go on a trip to the states on Friday to visit family and friends, so I will have some good time to heal a bit. I brought Toby some of the way back, and I buried him along the highway in a little spot we would go to camp. He was young, four years, loving, but highstrung, and ran at any loud noise. So, I am off to help Rich walk and feed his troop, and then we are off to eat. Thank you all again from my heart. Gary.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Jess


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello Gary!







Toby sounded like a great dog. Did you have any pictures? We'd love to see him.

Well, best wishes and happy healing.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

How awful. so sad. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Gary,

Every day that I'm seeing my beloved husband, the dog and the kitties, I am aware that it's just for the Grace of God, and everything I love and treasure can be gone in a second..

I'm so deepy sorry for your loss... God called and he ran home.. But we stay behind.. for now..

God bless you and give you His peace!

Tanya


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Gary, I'm so sorry for your loss. What a horrific accident.








Rest in Peace Toby, run free at the Bridge!!!


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Gary, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I will pass your will wishes onto Gary. He is still out on his trip, and will be arriving back in Fairbanks on the 31st. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

for Gary.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm sorry Gary. What a horrific accident.

If you ever get a dog who backs out of their collar these collars are great. I use them on all of my dogs, even though I only have one who'll back out of his collar.

lupine:

3/4" Combo Collar -
A dual-action collar for walking or training and the only design for greyhounds and similar dogs that back out of regular collars. Rated a Top Pick by a national canine publication. Martingale-style with an additional sewn-in D-ring so it can be used either as a limited-slip choker or as a regular flat collar. 

Note: This collar should not be left on an unattended or unleashed dog. 

Available in size ranges:
10"-14" and 14"-20"

Here's the link to the site.

http://lupinepet.com/dog/med_dog.php


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Gary and Rich,
Tears stream down my face for you and this terrible experience you've shared. I'm glad you are there for each other and please know we all feel for what happened to Toby. Best wishes as you get through this difficult time and possibly look forward to another dog in the future.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sad as I read this...Poor Toby....
































Lee


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am sorry for your loss, Gary. I am not sure how I missed this. 







Toby.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you all again. I have a few snapshotas of Toby somehere, I am still unpacking from my trip, so I will give them to Rich, and he will post them sometime. Have a good rest of the summer. Gary


----------

